# Mark Peet's latest batch of samples



## phinds (Apr 16, 2022)

Mark (@Mr. Peet) stopped by yesterday and loaned me his latest batch of samples. Here they are along with closer pics of some of the best ones





























Drool drool

For $50 I'll give you his address and tell you when he's not going to be home

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 17, 2022)

That does somewhat limit the size of the box unless you do a bit of glue up but it would make some pretty boxes


----------



## chatometry (Apr 17, 2022)

Nice stuff. Do any of these look very chatoyant? From those I can read, I would bet on Tali and Champak.


----------



## phinds (Apr 17, 2022)

chatometry said:


> Nice stuff. Do any of these look very chatoyant? From those I can read, I would bet on Tali and Champak.


I didn't notice (wasn't paying attention for it).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 17, 2022)

Paul,

Noticed that the first few pictures do not enlarge when clicked on. Are they loaded under a different format and is there a reason you had them posted like that?


----------



## phinds (Apr 17, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Paul,
> 
> Noticed that the first few pictures do not enlarge when clicked on. Are they loaded under a different format and is there a reason you had them posted like that?


Yeah, those I posted so as to fit on a screen, no enlargement. Something like 800 pixels wide, i think it was.

EDIT: and the reason I did that was that the pics were just a bit off-focus and enlargements would not have been any good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 27, 2022)

@Mr. Peet I had to think of you when I saw this at Lowes





white pine. Being sold as trim / finish lumber. I pity the painter....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 27, 2022)

Yeah, those adventitious buds / ingrown failed limbs are not all that rare in pine but it is unusual to see a plank so full of them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 27, 2022)

Yeah, the formation didn't catch my eye as much as the fact that the board looked like a truck ran over it

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 28, 2022)

phinds said:


> Yeah, those adventitious buds / ingrown failed limbs


@phinds Do you think that it could be bird pecks?


----------



## phinds (Apr 28, 2022)

rob3232 said:


> @phinds Do you think that it could be bird pecks?


To use my favorite phrase, not a snowball's chance in hell.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 28, 2022)

phinds said:


> To use my favorite phrase, not a snowball's chance in hell.


Ok, out of curiosity why do you think that it couldn't be bird peck?


----------



## phinds (Apr 28, 2022)

rob3232 said:


> Ok, out of curiosity why do you think that it couldn't be bird peck?


It's a pretty well known and well understood condition in pine. It is, as I said, adventitious buds / failed limbs, plus there is really nothing about it that suggests bird peck.

One of the clues is the occasional construct where you can tell that it's bark inclusion from a failed branch. They ALL are, but the ones that are in parts of the circumference of a circle are more obvious.





And another clue is the spacing. I've seen pine trees with that pattern of little branch stubs and I know if it were slabbed this is what it would look like.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 28, 2022)

phinds said:


> One of the clues is the occasional construct where you can tell that it's bark inclusion from a failed branch. They ALL are, but the ones that are in parts of the circumference of a circle are more obvious.


So, this couldn't happen with a bird peck? or multiple visits from a bird over time?


----------



## phinds (Apr 28, 2022)

rob3232 said:


> So, this couldn't happen with a bird peck? or multiple visits from a bird over time?


Any one of the little things might possibly be similar to bird peck but given the overall pattern I'm well convinced that the plank is what I said it is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 29, 2022)

rob3232 said:


> So, this couldn't happen with a bird peck? or multiple visits from a bird over time?


The big thing with pecks, a void is created, that void then needs to callus over. A peck rarely grows completely over, almost always has a rough edge, and in pine often is loaded with pitch. The specks above show details reflecting pith in each. These sometimes contain included bark as well. A pith pock will dry and create distortion, sunken area or more often like collapse, a section will have ring separation. A grown over peck will often check or hold shape when drying.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

